# Glory Bee Foods



## K. Szegi (Mar 17, 2008)

Just thought I'd write to give 'kudos' to the service from Glory Bee Foods. I had ordered their powdered sugar bellows duster and was completely and totally unhappy with it. I e-mailed them to let them know that I truly thought the product was a complete waste of money. They quickly responded with an apology and a refund!! This was the only thing I've ever ordered from them since their prices seem generally high - but would order from them again with that kind of service follow-through!


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I have always gotten great service from Glory Bee Foods.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I've ordered a number of things from them - from both their discontinued or close outs and regularly-priced merchandise. I've found their service excellent and quality products all in all. Never had a surprize over shipping as with some suppliers and always have fast turn around times.


----------

